# Tee, Kaffee, Kakao



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

Was trinkt ihr morgens?


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (15. August 2008)

Saft


----------



## Tabuno (15. August 2008)

Kakao!
btw Kakao führt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. August 2008)

tee! oder n konter bier^^


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Kakao - what else?


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

Jetzt hab ich sogar bock auf nen Kakao :>


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich sogar bock auf nen Kakao :>


What else?


----------



## Rappi (15. August 2008)

Kakao, what else?


----------



## Madrake (15. August 2008)

Whisk(e)y morgens? Ok so wie man den Abend beendet hat fängt man morgens an^^ :-P

harhar...^^


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

Meistens 2 Tassen Kaffee.


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

Kaffee kann ich nicht ab,der ist mir einfach zu bitter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Eiskaffee... mmmmh...


----------



## м@πGф (15. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich sogar bock auf nen Kakao :>



Wo du's sagst...


----------



## Shalor (15. August 2008)

Kako > all


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. August 2008)

> Eiskaffee... mmmmh...



Der Meinung schließ ich mich doch mal glatt an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

kaffekako. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gemixt


----------



## Tikume (15. August 2008)

Auf der Arbeit morgens nen Kakao .. ist die Kakao Funktion kaputt iregndwas Kaffeeartiges oder ich lass es gleich ganz.
Ansonsten hol ich mir dann Apfelschorle, Limo oder Mezzomix ausm Kühlschrank.


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kaffekako.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oo  ...du bist bestimmt so einer, der den Apfel, den er von Mama zum Frühstück bekommt nur mit Ketchup isst?!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Ich werde am Morgen immer gestillt...


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Blutorangensaft vom Aldi


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Blutorangensaft... Onkel Dippmayers


----------



## dragon1 (15. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oo  ...du bist bestimmt so einer, der den Apfel, den er von Mama zum Frühstück bekommt nur mit Ketchup isst?!


hast du nie kakaokaffe probiert Oo


----------



## Lurock (15. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hast du nie kakaokaffe probiert Oo


Nein ich trenne ganz klar gut von böse! Kaffe ist ein Wundermittel!


----------



## Kangrim (15. August 2008)

Milch^^


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Ich trinke Handgepressten Orangensaft ^^


----------



## RAV88 (15. August 2008)

Ich trinke Kaffe am Morgen


----------



## Tan (15. August 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> kaffekako.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



gibt nix besseres zum aufwachen


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Ok hier muss ich das auchma posten, passt so schön...

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=lAUIHBAxbXY


----------



## Alanium (15. August 2008)

Vor meinem ersten Kaffee sollte man mich besser nicht ansprechen. xD


----------



## QcK (16. August 2008)

Kaffee natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein morgen ohne Kaffee, und der Tag hat schlecht begonnen...


----------



## Wray (16. August 2008)

zum frühstück en joint und der tag is dein freund...nein spass bei seite...meist tee oder kaffee


----------



## Noxiel (16. August 2008)

Seit meiner schönen Zeit im AusBZentrPersIntegrVerw in Münsingen trinken ich morgens eigentlich immer Kaffee. Ganz selten mal einen Schwarztee mit einem Schuß Milch.

Sonst immer Kaffee! Heißen warmen, also richtigen schwarzen heißen Kaffee. Richtig heiß!


----------



## Minastirit (16. August 2008)

&#1084;@&#960;G&#1092; schrieb:


> Was trinkt ihr morgens?


redbull .. aber da man das nid anklicken kann hab ich wiski gewählt


----------



## BimmBamm (16. August 2008)

Wo ist die Option "Mindestens eine Kanne Kaffee"?! Während des Arbeitstages nur schwarz und heiß - an freien Tagen darf dann auch ein wenig Milch im Kaffee sein. 

Ansonsten gilt: "Coffeeserver not found - Programmer halted!"

Bimmbamm


----------



## Zez (16. August 2008)

Tee


----------



## ThoWeib (16. August 2008)

Kaffee - Das beste Getränkt zur Entfaltung, wenn man wieder verknittert aufgestanden ist... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

Ich Trinke Tee oder Orangensaft. YEAH

Whisky trinke ich nicht da ich Anti alkoholiker bin und auch nicht rauche(Vorbildsperson yeah)

Kaffe nur abends ich sehr müde bin

Kakao auch nur abends.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

wenn du in den ferien um 6 uhr aufstehen musst weil du nen Ferienjob hast,gibts eig nur eine antwort:

Kaffee ownz!!


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

Ich trink immer nach dem aufstehen (morgens kann man nicht imemr sagen schlafe manchmal bis 14 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) immer ein grünen tee das entspannt mich immer und wenn ich entspannt bin dann kann der tag nur gut sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

jo Tee rulez gut dass du de richtigen fraktion angehöhrst^^


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Tee is was für Engländer

"It's Tea Time" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Tee is was für Engländer
> 
> "It's Tea Time"
> 
> ...



Die trinken aber schwarzen tee während zbs ich nur grünen tee trinke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Ich trink wenndann Früchtetee mit 5 Löffeln zucker oder Eistee  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (16. August 2008)

Oh schrieb:


> Ich trink wenndann Früchtetee mit 5 Löffeln zucker oder Eistee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5löffel zucker? wenn ich tee trinke tu ich nie zucker rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: hat dein schurke mit absicht viel int und wille sachen an? o.0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

LOOL wie kann man nur telöffel mit Zucker trinken 1 löffel ist ja ok wenn er zu bitter mach ich das auch 
aber 5 löffel dann brauchste kein Tee trinken dan kannste gleich nen ganzen sack zucker essen


----------



## Masterlock (16. August 2008)

Wenn ich Frühschicht habe, dann auf jeden Fall Kaffee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Ne das is nur kurzfristig mit dem equip xD
Hab eig schon neues aber iwie isses noch nicht aktualisiert.

Schonmal früchtetee ohne Zucker getrunken??
-Schmeckt richtig ätzend


----------



## Jenny84 (16. August 2008)

wer trinkt den bitteschön morgens whiskey?
ich trinke kaffee


----------



## White-Frost (16. August 2008)

ähm hauptsächlich wasser oder apfelschorle auser ab und an nen kaffee wen bedarf is^^


----------



## Death_Master (16. August 2008)

Obwohl ich lieber Bier trinken würde, trinke ich morgens nur Kaffee!!


----------



## Shalor (16. August 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Obwohl ich lieber Bier trinken würde, trinke ich morgens nur Kaffee!!




Wenn Lurock sowas sagt ists lustig, wenn der Todes_Meister es sagt mit einem bescheurten Bild als Ava klingts schwachsinnig...


@ Topic: OMG! Kaffe pwnt Kakao! WTF!!!


----------



## Oh nein sie haben  kenny getötet (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> @ Topic: OMG! Kaffe pwnt Kakao! WTF!!!



ja klar wer kann schon ohne seine tägliche Überdosis Koffein WoW zocken?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. August 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Obwohl ich lieber Bier trinken würde, trinke ich morgens nur Kaffee!!


Du musst bedenken...Bier ist (in Deutschland jedenfalls) Mainstream!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Du musst bedenken...Bier ist (in Deutschland jedenfalls) Mainstream!!



owned xD


----------



## Lurock (16. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wenn Lurock sowas sagt ists lustig, wenn der Todes_Meister es sagt mit einem bescheurten Bild als Ava klingts schwachsinnig...


Ich... ich... ...ich bin gerührt! Ich bin wahrlich gerührt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2008)

Mehr Kaffee als Gut für mich wäre^^


----------



## Qonix (17. August 2008)

Ohne Kakko leuft bei morgens nichts.


----------



## Crackmack (17. August 2008)

Meistens Kaffe aba wo is cola xD?


----------



## Leigh (17. August 2008)

Soya-Cappu!
Oder Wasser/ Saft.

Deshalb ging meine Stimme an den Whiskey. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

erst mal n teechen danach iner arbeit n capo und dann noch n schwarzer kaffee (aber so schwarz daser anfängt zu rapen)


----------



## luXz (17. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> n schwarzer kaffee (aber so schwarz [...]



Omg ich kann nich anders!!


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Omg ich kann nich anders!!


das is wahre schwärze


----------



## luXz (18. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das is wahre schwärze



junge...alde... äh  tiefschwarzer KOCHENDHEIßER ....


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

Wieso kann ich nicht eine Mischung aus Tee und Whiskey ankreuzen?


----------



## Groljak (18. August 2008)

Cola


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

Wenn ich jetzt wetten müsste und ich würde wohl gewinnen, sind alle die Whiskey angekreuzt haben oder es schreiben 12 - 14 Jahre alte Kiddys die sich aufspielen wollen.


----------



## nalcarya (18. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wetten müsste und ich würde wohl gewinnen, sind alle die Whiskey angekreuzt haben oder es schreiben 12 - 14 Jahre alte Kiddys die sich aufspielen wollen.


Mein Gedankengang.

Mir war schon Whiskey Cola um halb elf morgens in Wacken etwas zuwieder, aber wenn man sowieso nen Kater hat, macht das auch nichts mehr aus °_°

*kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Shrukan (18. August 2008)

einfach Mineralwasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt wetten müsste und ich würde wohl gewinnen, sind alle die Whiskey angekreuzt haben oder es schreiben 12 - 14 Jahre alte Kiddys die sich aufspielen wollen.


ICH hab Whiskey angekreuzt. Aber das nur, weil mir die Option "Ich Frühstücke nicht, und trinke erst nachmittags einen Kaffe" fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## jolk (18. August 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Milch^^


Trinkt niemand mehr , außer mir und Kangrim, noch gute leckere Milch?

P.S. Cornflakes mit Bier ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perkone (18. August 2008)

Red bull oder Eistee wenn ich aufm Weg zur Arbeit bin. Dazu nen Käseleberkäsesemmel. Wenns dann wieder Herbstzeit Winterzeit wird, Kaffee. Ansonsten Eistee.


----------



## chiaxoxo (18. August 2008)

Zitronentee^^ aber die kügelchen die sich auflösen


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Zitronentee^^ aber die kügelchen die sich auflösen



Oô
Und ich hät gedacht dieses Zeug gibt´s nur bei uns in der Stadt ^.^


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Oô
> Und ich hät gedacht dieses Zeug gibt´s nur bei uns in der Stadt ^.^


Christabella, es gibt auch eine Welt außerhalb von Silent Hill! deines Wohnortes, Ath3îst1c!!


----------



## Noxiel (18. August 2008)

Kaffee, ich brauch jetzt Koffein bevor mir die Entscheidung bewußt wird, dass ich eben mein WoW Abo aufgekündigt habe. _schlürf_



WAR is coming!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Christabella, es gibt auch eine Welt außerhalb von Silent Hill! deines Wohnortes, Ath3îst1c!!



Das glaub ich dir nicht!


----------



## Lurock (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Das glaub ich dir nicht!


Zitier gefälligst mit Durchgestrichenem or die!

Btw: Ich hab heute morgen ausnahmsweise mal Kakao getrunken.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

> Zitier gefälligst mit Durchgestrichenem or die!



Ist das ´ne Drohung? ^.^

Ich hab heute früh bis 12 uhr geschlafen und deswegen garnichts getrunken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2008)

Ich trinke Wasser, unabhängig von der Tageszeit. Ein Glas kalte Sojamilch darf es aber auch gerne sein. Einfacher Kaffee schmeckt mir nicht und Tee finde ich auch nicht sonderlich spektakulär und vor allem im Sommer müssen warme Getränke einfach nicht sein. Zumindest für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Alanium (18. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Oô
> Und ich hät gedacht dieses Zeug gibt´s nur bei uns in der Stadt ^.^


Bei uns gibt's die auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (19. August 2008)

Das kommt immer darauf an:
Morgens Trinke ich Orangensaft. Ansonsten:
Kaffee: Wenn ich müde bin
Tee: Wenn ich Krank bin.
Kakao: Zum einschlafen
Whiskey: Whiskey geht immer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

wiso haben so wenige für tee gestimmt? und so viel für whiskey? die meisten hier könnten aus der whiskyflasche höchstens nur Cola trinken ...


----------



## Mr.Igi (19. August 2008)

KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA XD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso haben so wenige für tee gestimmt? und so viel für whiskey? die meisten hier könnten aus der whiskyflasche höchstens nur Cola trinken ...




Weil es in der heutigen Jugend als cool angesehen wird Whiskey zu trinken...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: /vote for Kakao


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. August 2008)

schönen...saaafft.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Weil es in der heutigen Jugend als cool angesehen wird Whiskey zu trinken...



Und wie kommst du zu dieser übereilig getroffenen Schlussfolgerung?
Ich praeferriere auch den Tee morgens und sehe Whiskey nicht als mögliche Alternative.


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du zu dieser übereilig getroffenen Schlussfolgerung?
> Ich praeferriere auch den Tee morgens und sehe Whiskey nicht als mögliche Alternative.




Ich sehe es ja an meiner Schule... Da werden Whiskey Flaschen geleert nur um zu zeigen wie in man ist. Da wird Whiskey allgemein als sowas von "cool" angesehen..


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Ich sehe es ja an meiner Schule... Da werden Whiskey Flaschen geleert nur um zu zeigen wie in man ist. Da wird Whiskey allgemein als sowas von "cool" angesehen..



Seltsame Schule...
Ist es nur mit Whiskey so oder mit Alkohol allgemein?


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Alkohol allgemein aber Whiskey bevorzugt.. Naja meine Schule ist echt ziemlich seltsam.. Da gibts so manche Schüler die betrunken zum Unterricht kommen, gekifft wird jederzeit irgendwo, gedealt etc. Aber ziemlich wenig Gewalt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> wiso haben so wenige für tee gestimmt? und so viel für whiskey? die meisten hier könnten aus der whiskyflasche höchstens nur Cola trinken ...



Vermutlich weil die Antwortmöglichkeit "Nichts von dem" fehlt.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (19. August 2008)

> Alkohol allgemein aber Whiskey bevorzugt.. Naja meine Schule ist echt ziemlich seltsam.. Da gibts so manche Schüler die betrunken zum Unterricht kommen, gekifft wird jederzeit irgendwo, gedealt etc. Aber ziemlich wenig Gewalt happy.gif



Wenn du das mit der wenigen gewalt nicht erwähnt hättest, ich hätte gedacht, du wärst´auf der Rüttli-Schule x)


----------



## Shalor (19. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Wenn du das mit der wenigen gewalt nicht erwähnt hättest, ich hätte gedacht, du wärst´auf der Rüttli-Schule x)




Ich freu mich das ich nicht da bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da würd ich mir nach 3 Tagen die Kugel verpassen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber ist wirklich erstaunlich bei uns, natürlich gibts mal die eine oder andere Prügelei und gemobbt wird auch aber richtig böse wird es seeehr selten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tice (19. August 2008)

kaffee


----------

